# Clen - Split the dose or all at once



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

Guys,

What is your opinion with how to take Clen. I've worked my way up to 80mcg over the last few days but I'm taking them all at once in the morning. Is it better to split the dose morning and afternoon or am I good to continue.

Not many sides have appeared yet. slight tremor in hands but nothing serious.


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

Take it all at once in the morning so it wont effect your sleeping pattern. I tried splitting it and on the night it felt like my heart was trying to punch its way out my chest.

Where abouts in Durham you from?


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

Its just personal preference. i like to split them am and pm


----------



## hoggig (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm still taking all at once 100mcg this morning and to be honest not feeling it yet.

If the sides become too much then I will consider splitting.

I've got a pretty high tollerance to stims and the like. Was taking 800mg of caffine a day before I started the Clen.

I'm in Belmont mate, yourself?


----------



## mant01 (Jan 1, 2007)

hoggig said:


> I'm still taking all at once 100mcg this morning and to be honest not feeling it yet.
> 
> If the sides become too much then I will consider splitting.
> 
> ...


I used to live at Sherburn Village but Im at Chester-le-Street now. I went to school at Belmont though, small world lol


----------

